# 1948 Political Cartoon (Watch and Compare to Today)



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Here's one every kid in America should watch........

It's incredible that this 1948 cartoon has come this close to depicting our current day situation. It's worth your time.

1948 cartoon 
EVERY PERSON IN THE USA SHOULD SEE THIS! 
JUST THINK, THIS WAS FORE CASTED 63 YEARS AGO!

What can a cartoon, produced in 1948, teach us today, that's of any value? You'd be very surprised! Pay close attention! Keep in mind as you watch this that it was done in '1948.'

Keep telling yourself that as you view it.

This is one of the best I have ever seen and it was produced in 1948. This should be viewed by every AMERICAN. Click on 1948 Cartoon below - this cartoon is timeless and is just as true today as it was in 1948!

http://nationaljuggernaut.blogspot.com/2009/09/this-cartoon-seemed-far-fetched-in-1948.html


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The guy made the right predictions didn't he? It makes no difference how old you are, if you vote for Obama in 2012 your afraid to let go of momma's hand. Grow up and carry your own load. Being a parasite is for things like leeches, not grown adults.

Edit: It's been 20 minutes since I posted and now Obama is saying to solve the economy problem we should give $1000 to everyone. I'll bet he wouldn't be willing to give $1000 back to every person who paid more than $10,000 in taxes. He wants to give it to everyone, meaning many who have not earned it. So what's he really doing? He's buying votes with the money paid by working Americans. More wealth redistribution. From the pockets of the productive to the pockets of the parasites.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Edit: It's been 20 minutes since I posted and *now Obama is saying to solve the economy problem we should give $1000 to everyone. *I'll bet he wouldn't be willing to give $1000 back to every person who paid more than $10,000 in taxes. He wants to give it to everyone, meaning many who have not earned it. So what's he really doing? He's buying votes with the money paid by working Americans. More wealth redistribution. From the pockets of the productive to the pockets of the parasites.


I have been out of the loop lately....in the outdoors and away from news.

Didn't they already do this....refunds, tax credit, etc. How did that work out....hmmmm....so they need to do it again. What idiots. Also were is this money going to come from???? Oh yeah lets just keep extending the debt limit. uke: :shake:


----------

